# The great OM(ish) search!



## AVWIII (Jun 17, 2009)

I've been drafted for an acoustic duo, but I don't have an A/E to play with. Seems like the perfect excuse to acquire one! 
I'm a bare-fingers/some nail player and I much prefer smaller bodied/full scale guitars like the OM style (or similar). Problem being, it's really hard to find one that's A/E, or in my price range. I can only really justify about 700 and lower all tolled, as the "venues" will generally be bars on friday nights. 
I'm wondering if I should just settle on something like the A&L folk spruce. Anyone know of any sleepers out there?
Thanks!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

pm sent just in case


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

It might be a good idea to check out the Yamaha line up. Not the most sought after guitar, but generally good quality for price. I just played one last week I was really impressed with. Tak feel but almost half the price. The LS6 is a nice one but not sure if its a/e.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I know it's not OMish... but since you are looking at an acoustic/electric, check out the Godin 5th Ave Kingpin. 12th Fret has it on discounted price of $699.00 

http://www.godinguitars.com/godin5thavenuekingpinp.htm


----------



## sard (Jan 12, 2008)

Sticking to the Godin theme , how about seagull or a S/P. Lots of models in your price range....Great guitars for the money!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

speaking of the godin line,norman makes a folk,solid spruce and you can get one with optional electronics with or without cutaway.Try one out if you get the chance.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I've been looking at all the Lasido/Godin Folk models (as I already own a Godin LG, an A&L dread, and a LaPatrie Classical). Really great guitars. Only been able to try the Seagull and A&L locally though.
Right now it's really down to the seagull folk or the Taylor 114e (If I can get a pretty good deal or a used one)


----------



## mikesae (Feb 21, 2008)

Keep in mind that all the Seagulls are shorter scale @ 24.84" 

The Taylor 114ce is full scale, but GA size- about the same size as a typical dread. 

Does Taylor make a GC sized model in the 100 series? 

The Martin OM-1 has the smaller body/full scale length and retails for the same $ as the 114ce.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh yeah. I'm ok with the shorter seagull/A&L/etc scale. i've been playing an A&L dread for a couple years on and off. Unfortunately taylor doesn't make a GC in the 100 range, but that didn't stop me from trying out a GC-8 that I can in no way afford. Beautiful guitar.


----------



## tallhouserecordingco (Jul 29, 2009)

You might be able to find an 03 series Larrivee for just a bit more than $700.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i use a godin a6 (older model w/o electric pickup) and a godin acousticaster with a zoom a2 pedal (with all guitar "models" removed).

i get literally bombarded with great comments on my acoustic sound.

-dh


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Please excuse my ignorance, what's OMish? I thought for a moment you were talking about my friends out Kitchener way


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

OM = Orchestra Model, it's a smaller bodied acoustic.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks brennan! 
That just doesn't make sense to me..shouldn't an orchestra model be bigger bodied not smaller?


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

tallhouserecordingco said:


> You might be able to find an 03 series Larrivee for just a bit more than $700.


+1 You might not have time to wait around, but these show up used from time to time in your price range. Check out www.larriveeforum.com 'for sale' section.

Good luck.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 17, 2009)

> i use a godin a6 (older model w/o electric pickup) and a godin acousticaster with a zoom a2 pedal (with all guitar "models" removed).


The A/E Godins (multiacs and A6s) have always interested me. I really need to check those out.
Thanks for the suggestions everybody! I'll definitely post pics and possibly vids whenever the purchase goes down.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is my S&P songsmith folk size guitar.
Great great guitar, both sounds and looks wise.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

gtrchris said:


> Thanks brennan!
> That just doesn't make sense to me..shouldn't an orchestra model be bigger bodied not smaller?


A short history of the OM designation.
In the beginning (1921-ish) a plectrum banjo player named Perry Bechtel approached Martin to take their biggest guitar 000 and put a 14 fret neck on it. He wanted something to approach the scale of his banjo, but as the Banjo was falling out of favor in the jazz bands or "Orchestras" he needed a guitar in order to get work. 

Martin squared of the shoulders of the then 000 bodied guitar for 1 fret's worth of neck and then kicked the bridge and sound hole forward for the 2nd fret's worth. Thus the guitar had 14 frets clear of the bridge without changing the scale much. The other thing Perry wanted was banjo tuners on a solid headstock. (he was used to them) Thus was born the "modern" guitar as we know it today. They made the OM as a specific model, but then went back to the original scale. The Dreadnought was introduced at this time to take it's place in the jazz market, but Martin guitars never really penetrated in this world. Gibson and Epiphone had it all to themselves with their great archtops.

Sorry to ramble. But it's really a great period in instrument development and musical history.

*I love this stuff*


----------

